# قدرة المحركات



## العلم حياة (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن احد الاخوة الافاضل يبين لنا التالي
1-كيفية حساب قدرة محركات الاحتراق الداخلي.
2-ماذا تعني الارقام الموجودة على محركات الاحتراق في السيارات.
3-بالنسبة لمولدات الكهرباء ما علاقة قدرة محرك الاحتراق بالقدرة التي ينتجها المولد.
شكرا مقدما
تحياتي


----------



## yara92 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مصطلح	الرمز	وحدة القياس 
متوسط الضغط الاندكاتوري	Pim	[bar]
القدرة الاندكاتورية	(Pi)	[KW]
الفساد الميكانكي	Pm	[kw]
حجم المحرك الكلي	VH ; [סמ"ק]

القدرة الفعالة	Pe	[KW]
الكفاءة الفعالة او الاستغلال	ηm - آيتا %
لتر	(L)	[Liter]
عزم الدوران	Mo	[N.m]
دوران المحرك بالدقيقة	n	[RPM];[סל"ד] 
معلوم ان كل لتر = 1000 سنتمتر مكعب, 
[bar]=1.02[atm]=14.5[psi]=1 
تعريف المصطلحات:
قدرة (P) KW, HP,CV]].
هي العمل الذي انجزة المحرك في اوج قوته خلال زمن معين
--------------------------------
 (Pi) : القدرة الاندكاتورية.هو القدرة لحركة الكباس بالاسطوانة, بواسطة ضغط الغازات, ويستخدم لحساب المحرك.
--------------------------------
	القدرة الفعالة (Pe ).
(Pm ) [kw] القدرة الميكانيكية: الإفساد الميكانيكي: هم الفرق بين القدرة الاندكاتورية وبين القدرة الفعالة للمحرك, وتسوي مجموع الإفساد الناتج عن الاحتكاك, وتشغيل الاجهزة المساعدة كمضخة الماء مثلا.
انواع اخرى من القدرة
القدرة الوزنية القدرة الحجمية ( P h )


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل العلم حياة .

تحية طيبة .

القدرة بصورة مبسطة (هي اداء كمية معينة من الشغل في وقت معين )

وتقاس بالكيلوواط او قدرة حصانية وكل حصان يساوي 0,735 كيلوواط .

وعادتا يقاس قدرة المحرك بهذين الوحدتين . وكذلك المولدات الكهربائية الكيلوواط يساوي 1000واط .

وهكذا يحسب التناسب بين المحرك والمولد .

البغدادي .


----------



## العلم حياة (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الاخ الفاضل العلم حياة .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي العزيز م.شكري على ردك الكريم لكني اريد توضيح اكثر عن كيفية حساب قدرة محرك الاحتراق الحسابات التصميمية والتي اعتقد انه يدخل فيها (قطر المكبس وطول الشوط ومعدل استهلاك الوقود وغيرها) هذا من ناحية من ناحية اخرى اردت ان اعرف ماهي علاقة الربط بين مولد الكهرباء لو اردت ربطه على محرك الاحتراق من ناحية قدرة كل منهما.
تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

تحياتي اخي العلم حياة .

في هذه الحالة يجب عليك ان تبحث بنفسك او ربما هناك بحث جاهز لهذا الغرض .

واذا توصلت الى نتيجة اعلمنا واذا كان احد اعضاء من لديه البحث كامل يتشرف بوضعه وله جزيل

الشكر والتقدير مقدما واجر ثابت ان شاء الله .

فعلأ مثل هذه الأبحاث او المواضيع لها اهمية وفائدة كبيرة .


----------



## salem9355 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا للاخ الفاضل على هذا التوظيح


----------

